

Germany's most important web founders. - wheels
http://www.deutsche-startups.de/2008/08/04/deutschlands-wichtigster-web-gruender-die-top-50/

======
wheels
It's in German, but the list is pretty easy to read. From a recent panel on
Deutsche Startups.

